# Deep Dipsy Divers



## Ebbtide1965 (Oct 28, 2008)

Most reports indicate that to catch walleyes in the Geneva to Conny areas you need to use wire line since they are so deep. Is it possible to get dipsys down that far by adding weight? If so where would you add the weight and what type of weight would you use?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ebbtide1965 said:


> Most reports indicate that to catch walleyes in the Geneva to Conny areas you need to use wire line since they are so deep. Is it possible to get dipsys down that far by adding weight? If so where would you add the weight and what type of weight would you use?


Dipsys will go all the way to the bottom from Geneva to Conny if needed....no added weight necessary. #1 setting 140 to 150 back, #3 setting 180 to 190 back has been working all week out of Bula.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## tudkey (Sep 24, 2014)

Basic info thread. But much appreciated for the Erie newbies. Looking to buy some dipseys. Any brand or color etc. You guys suggest?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Size #1 (large) Dipsy in black. I also run snubbers just in case a steelhead hits and heads for Canada.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishkiller (Feb 6, 2007)

Also check line diameter on braid, the smaller diameter line helps with depth. Used to use Mean Green braid, don’t think it’s available anymore. Could bounce a dipsie off the bottom in 70’ of water on a #1 setting. When you run those long leads drive straight or you will have
problems.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

We run Power Pro 30/8 braid for our dipsy and true trip rods.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

John, Do you agree with this chart? "100' of 17# LINE"

(seems you always run deeper than us!? ;>)


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Doboy said:


> John, Do you agree with this chart? "100' of 17# LINE"
> 
> (seems you always run deeper than us!? ;>)


Jerry,

I run 30 lbs Power Pro which is the same as 8 lbs mono in diameter. I also run true trips, not jets, so I am probably.running a little deeper that what this chart suggests. All of my depth charts are on my boat, so that is all from memory 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

If fishing deeper water 65-70 ft, you can get the Magnum Dipsys. Then you don't need to let out as much line. The magnum dipsy is a #3. The chart shows to get to 50 ft depth, on a 3 setting, you let out 110 ft of line. Based on 20 lb mono and 2.5 knots troll speed. www.luhrjensen.com.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Even if you get down to those bottom huggers, are you able to get any takers ? So far I have not. Yesterday seemed like everything was deep and for the first time in many years i got skunked ( except for 2 small ones). used rapala, double willow harness and spoons. speed 2.5 or so. 68' to 74'. besides the dipsys I tried 6oz sinker to get down. any help ? or just a bad day.
EB


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

My friends were out of Bula yesterday and used my same program from last weekend. #1 140, #3 180 pink spoons and cranks. Pulled their 24 fish. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Speaking of dipseys. I had my leader cut almost in half twice yesterday. I'm not sure how it happened. It happened on different rods. I lost the swivel snap and the stinger spoon. I run about a 6 foot leader. Any ideas? Also, at the end of the fishing day how do you guys store your leaders? Do you undue the dipsey from the main line and from the leader or do you just wrap the leader around the dispey and take your lure off?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I use a leader holder. Bought it at Gander Mountain, but I think Fin, Feather, & Fur sells them. Similar to the Lindy rig holder at FishUSA but thicker. A 12" section of pool noodle and rubber bands would work too. 

You've got to check leaders after every trip and replace any with nicks.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

Ebbtide1965 said:


> Most reports indicate that to catch walleyes in the Geneva to Conny areas you need to use wire line since they are so deep. Is it possible to get dipsys down that far by adding weight? If so where would you add the weight and what type of weight would you use?


I have used bead chain sinkers Up to 6 oz just ahead of my dips for years. Any in line weight would work


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Ebbtide1965 said:


> Most reports indicate that to catch walleyes in the Geneva to Conny areas you need to use wire line since they are so deep. Is it possible to get dipsys down that far by adding weight? If so where would you add the weight and what type of weight would you use?


And running wire, I'm only fishing down 50'. Not down on the bottom.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FarmerChris (Oct 31, 2011)

fishnguy said:


> Speaking of dipseys. I had my leader cut almost in half twice yesterday. I'm not sure how it happened. It happened on different rods. I lost the swivel snap and the stinger spoon. I run about a 6 foot leader. Any ideas? Also, at the end of the fishing day how do you guys store your leaders? Do you undue the dipsey from the main line and from the leader or do you just wrap the leader around the dispey and take your lure off?



I store my leaders on empty spool left from making my leaders. I connect them end to end and wind up. I use Seaguar 25 lb test leader material and tie Spro 50 lb micro swivel one end with #4 cross lock snap other end. Works for me better than the foam cylinder leader storage thing.


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

fishnguy said:


> Speaking of dipseys. I had my leader cut almost in half twice yesterday. I'm not sure how it happened. It happened on different rods. I lost the swivel snap and the stinger spoon. I run about a 6 foot leader. Any ideas? Also, at the end of the fishing day how do you guys store your leaders? Do you undue the dipsey from the main line and from the leader or do you just wrap the leader around the dispey and take your lure off?


I use 15# Big Game for leaders and retie new ones every trip unless they didn't receive much use. Just put a snap on the spoon and a quality swivel (Sampo) on the snubber. In case of a break off you won't lose a swivel and it may get a little more action on the spoon. Carefully check lines for nicks after a tangle and watch for knots in leader. I use an 8-9' leader which I like for netting fish but its not necessary. Most guys use shorter.


----------



## Ebbtide1965 (Oct 28, 2008)

Misdirection said:


> Jerry,
> 
> I run 30 lbs Power Pro which is the same as 8 lbs mono in diameter. I also run true trips, not jets, so I am probably.running a little deeper that what this chart suggests. All of my depth charts are on my boat, so that is all from memory
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Ebbtide1965 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for all the info.


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

I’ve been using the #1 dipsey with 6’ish of 20# fluorocarbon (big believer in fluoro). When done I remove the dipsey wrap the leader around the back fin and trip mechanism then snap it closed. Eezy Peezy. I check the leaders before starting each trip and replace any that are abraded. It’s worked for the 23 years I’ve fished the lake and have never felt a reason to change. I never use snubbers and I never use Berkley Vanish fluorocarbon.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

I hook the spoon or crank on first eye of rod
Wrap leader on real
Try to keep dipsy close to reel
Wrap around first eyelet 
Last few years haven’t had to change anything


----------



## Eye Doctor (Mar 15, 2014)

BeerBatter said:


> I hook the spoon or crank on first eye of rod
> Wrap leader on real
> Try to keep dipsy close to reel
> Wrap around first eyelet
> Last few years haven’t had to change anything


Yep...I do that when I gotta move. Works very well.


----------



## gutthooked (Jul 24, 2011)

https://www.scheels.com/p/lindy-rigger-x-treme/02578731524.html

These things are pretty handy to keep your leaders in order.


----------



## walleyeseizure (Jul 26, 2008)

Dipsys are speed variant. One guy running at 2.7 might catch them say 180 on a 3. While a guy going 2.3 might get them at 150. You would need to match misdirections speed to be in the ballpark. I am assuming he is going on the faster side. But they are deep. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

fishnguy said:


> Speaking of dipseys. I had my leader cut almost in half twice yesterday. I'm not sure how it happened. It happened on different rods. I lost the swivel snap and the stinger spoon. I run about a 6 foot leader. Any ideas? Also, at the end of the fishing day how do you guys store your leaders? Do you undue the dipsey from the main line and from the leader or do you just wrap the leader around the dispey and take your lure off?


when your leeder get cut,you can have 30# and it will get cut by zebra musels.
you troll close to the botom then turn sharp,one off your dipsy will hit botom.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

slide divers in black, and i never use snubbers not even salmon fishing


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

I run 9-10ft 20lb fluorocarbon leaders when using dipsys. I believe the longer leaders will help you catch more fish. Dipsys are great but there are days that the current hinders their effectiveness. Sometimes it’s the direction of troll or speed that makes all the difference. Other times it don’t matter what you do.. lol I think the wire line is less effected by the current and gets you at the targeted depth with the right lure presentation. Hard to beat wire when their deep. No games...run it out 300-400 back. Only downfall is wind it in 300-400 back too. Lol


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

walleyeseizure said:


> Dipsys are speed variant. One guy running at 2.7 might catch them say 180 on a 3. While a guy going 2.3 might get them at 150. You would need to match misdirections speed to be in the ballpark. I am assuming he is going on the faster side. But they are deep.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct. I typically am running 2.5 to 2.7 knots. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Wilddav (Apr 22, 2008)

Try using a 2" noodle and straight pins for your leaders... works awesome. yep a swimming pool noodle. just cut off 12" and wrap the leader.works great for worm harness's also


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

I hate planing multiple dipsies. No matter what I do I end up with biblical tangles. I run 2 out the back at .5 setting and if they aren't producing I add 2 more planer rods. But I have a tin can and rarely have more than 2 guys on the boat so I don't need to find a way to deploy 18 rods.


----------



## vic selby (Jun 7, 2015)

Misdirection said:


> Dipsys will go all the way to the bottom from Geneva to Conny if needed....no added weight necessary. #1 setting 140 to 150 back, #3 setting 180 to 190 back has been working all week out of Bula.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


pulling spoons and cranks ?


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

bowhunter1487 said:


> I hate planing multiple dipsies. No matter what I do I end up with biblical tangles. I run 2 out the back at .5 setting and if they aren't producing I add 2 more planer rods. But I have a tin can and rarely have more than 2 guys on the boat so I don't need to find a way to deploy 18 rods.


You gotta be doing something wrong


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

FarmerChris said:


> I store my leaders on empty spool left from making my leaders. I connect them end to end and wind up. I use Seaguar 25 lb test leader material and tie Spro 50 lb micro swivel one end with #4 cross lock snap other end. Works for me better than the foam cylinder leader storage thing.


This is what I do also. Works good but close all clasps or you’ll get a tangle. And don’t let your buddy decide to just take one from the middle


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

vic selby said:


> pulling spoons and cranks ?


Spoons or shallow diving cranks.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Wilddav said:


> Try using a 2" noodle and straight pins for your leaders... works awesome. yep a swimming pool noodle. just cut off 12" and wrap the leader.works great for worm harness's also


Same here! I use aluminum finish nails with a head to hold the leaders on the swim noodle.


----------



## bowhunter1487 (Aug 13, 2014)

captainshotgun said:


> You gotta be doing something wrong


Well I would love to ID what that is so I can expand my repertoire. My issue is always tangling inline planer rods with planing dispies. I can definitely run an all dipsey program and have when the dipsies are firing, but 7 times out of 10 the planers outperform them.


----------



## captainshotgun (Jul 8, 2009)

bowhunter1487 said:


> Well I would love to ID what that is so I can expand my repertoire. My issue is always tangling inline planer rods with planing dispies. I can definitely run an all dipsey program and have when the dipsies are firing, but 7 times out of 10 the planers outperform them.


Are you running your dipsy rods parallel to the water? Where do you live? I dont run inlines, i dont like them, but I do run big boards & dips often. I think it might be the way you have your rod holders set up.


----------



## rnewman (Mar 25, 2013)

I have found that my dipsey will usually outperform my inline boards once the water warms.Not last week when running bandits on my boards outcaught the dipsey.The problem with dipsey can be on a 3 setting and a long lead,the line can lift up high enough and back enough to catch a board.But that has been a rare issue for us.Maybe you have your inline boards too close to boat.We run our first inline board at least 40ft from boat,sometimes more.And what capt shotgun said.Make sure you run your dipsey lines parallel to water.That is a must.If got line hanging up off water could tangle with a board.


----------



## cheezman (Jul 4, 2011)

Misdirection said:


> Correct. I typically am running 2.5 to 2.7 knots.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Hey John, what does that translate to in SOG on the GPS, do you happen to know?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

cheezman said:


> Hey John, what does that translate to in SOG on the GPS, do you happen to know?


2.5 knots = 2.875 mph
2.7 knots = 3.1 mph

So say Google!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

cheezman said:


> Hey John, what does that translate to in SOG on the GPS, do you happen to know?


And 2.5 to 2.7 knots is my SOG on my GPS, I just have mine set to nautical miles....

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monarch Viper (Sep 26, 2014)

I found these for leaders.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i use a small bungy to attach the diver about halfway up the rod, take the leader down around the reel then hook the lure to an eye keeping the leader tight. I use the small bungies with the little balls to adjust the length. then cut off excess until there tight enough to hold the diver in place. i did use big rubber band at first but they were only good for one year,


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ebbtide1965 said:


> Most reports indicate that to catch walleyes in the Geneva to Conny areas you need to use wire line since they are so deep. Is it possible to get dipsys down that far by adding weight? If so where would you add the weight and what type of weight would you use?


Not sure anyone directly answered this but I'd NEVER add weight to a dipsy presentation! Add "lead length". Can't imagine what "bad situations" might , or even if the dipsy would perform properly!!, Maybe 25 yrs. ago, fishing 68-70' north of Cleveland(in July and August), we ran 170-180' leads on big dypsies set at 1-1.5 setting and frequently bumped the bottom at ~1.8-2.4 speeds. We caught many huge walleye(and steelies). That should work just fine "out East" as well.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

getting to 50 ft is easy with dipsey , i wrap my leaders around a pool noodle with a pop rivet at each end stuck in the noodle, same with my worm burners.


----------



## Warren369 (Jun 23, 2010)

Try using a Chinook diver. Gets way deeper with less line out than a dipsey. Almost no resistance once you trip it. Once you use a chinook your dipseys will go to the "backup" drawer on your boat.


----------



## MikeG1 (Jul 25, 2009)

since we are making suggestions...I’d suggest the Lite Bite Slide Diver. The lite bite aspect of this diver allows it to be released on the slightest bit of pressure. No more dragging a short.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

MikeG1 said:


> since we are making suggestions...I’d suggest the Lite Bite Slide Diver. The lite bite aspect of this diver allows it to be released on the slightest bit of pressure. No more dragging a short.


X2 i only use lite bite slide divers on my boat anymore all my dipsys are on a shelf in the basement....


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

Eye Doctor said:


> I’ve been using the #1 dipsey with 6’ish of 20# fluorocarbon (big believer in fluoro). When done I remove the dipsey wrap the leader around the back fin and trip mechanism then snap it closed. Eezy Peezy. I check the leaders before starting each trip and replace any that are abraded. It’s worked for the 23 years I’ve fished the lake and have never felt a reason to change. I never use snubbers and I never use Berkley Vanish fluorocarbon. Was thinking about using Berkley Vanish for leader next season,, what problems did you have with it?


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Thinking of giving the lite bite slides a try next year. I have small tin boat and netting/ leader length is always an issue when solo. For you guys that's use them, can you attain 60-70 foot dives ? The dive charts I found only show 50' depth. But like dipsy's #1charts only show 50-60 depth on 2-3.5 settings, I've hit 70' + before. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SportfishingJB (Aug 23, 2013)

TRIPLE-J said:


> X2 i only use lite bite slide divers on my boat anymore all my dipsys are on a shelf in the basement....


Do you want to sell the Dipsys ?


----------



## Whitefin (Sep 4, 2008)

Litebites don't come with a ring. I bought dipsy rings an fitted them to the Litebites to get more depth. It took a little bit of trimming.


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Whitefin said:


> Litebites don't come with a ring. I bought dipsy rings an fitted them to the Litebites to get more depth. It took a little bit of trimming.


Thank you for the tip.

Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

I use lite bites on lake Ontario for salmon, I do run their bigger rings and the heavier weights, but I can get them down to 100+ feet

Sent from my SM-A205U using Tapatalk


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

John Bryant Jr said:


> Do you want to sell the Dipsys ?


i will check and see what i still have but yea i would sell them


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Whitefin said:


> Litebites don't come with a ring. I bought dipsy rings an fitted them to the Litebites to get more depth. It took a little bit of trimming.


with the slide divers you buy the rings separate from the divers, they actually have weight kits you can buy to make them heavier and larger rings to get them down deeper.


----------

